# New owner. Lots of questions.



## chynabull (11 mo ago)

Hi all.
Due to a stroke of pure luck by my partner, he was offered the car as payment for some work he did. I have just become the owner of a MK1 (2002) TT Quattro (rs or sports coupe).
Sorry if I send you all round the bend with an overload of questions and advice.
The car is still in factory condition. Some things I do wish to change, I will be driving it every day. Such as the original stereo which is a FM radio and tape player (can you even still buy tapes)? 
The car has been off the road for 2 years, but the previous owner did put it through a mot which it passed with a couple of advisories. It is going into the garage to be checked over and serviced.
I have previously owned sporty type cars. 
Do you have any advice you could offer, on what to look out for, best brands/ parts etc.
I would be extremely grateful.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome 😁 yours is a facelift 225 with a BAM engine defo not RS or sport, try a post in the mk1 section for more help with your question


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hi, Welcome


----------



## Stustt (Jul 3, 2020)

Think you also will have a cd player ?
The cartridge is in the back n/s arm rest. If your thinking of moving it on later keep it as original as possible , or keep old equipment and refit when you sell as worth more.


----------



## SimonBUK (11 mo ago)

Looks good : I guess the big question is when was the cambelt last changed as you want to use it everyday. Any service history with it ?


----------



## Dot Staker (10 mo ago)

Had my 2008 Audi TT 2.0 for almost 3 yrs..Had no big problems. But had a blowout on the freeway last Sun..They come with no spare and no jack to change it..Was 40 miles away and had to sit on the side of the freeway for 3 hrs and be hauled home on a rollback..Got the tire changed by a friend with a jack and had to put a 16" tire on it and it has 18" rims and drove it 10 mi to get new tires..Do they make a jack and a donut for this yr??


----------

